# opening a coffee shop



## plastcom

hi,im thinking of opening a coffee shop its a different career change but really looking forward to the challenge . Being a plasterer at this time im used to the hard work ,the research im doing is weather to try and buy a shop or fined a shop to rent my budget is about £40,000 if there is anyone with some experience who would care to shire any advice i would be very greatfull thanks kevin


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Kevin

Leasing premises will give you more flexibility, and an exit strategy should things not work out how you would like them to.

Buying premises and kitting out the shop is likely to exceed the budget you have mentioned.

That said, renting premises, and leasing the equipment is likely to help with cashflow.

The actual budget required (to open) will depend on the location, size of premises, what market you are aiming to attract and the quality of beverages you would like to serve.

Locating the premises first and running footfall analysis. along with preparing a business plan - detailing all known expenditure and profit forecasts - will give you an idea whether or not your investment will be a sound one.

Is there much competition (other cafes) in the area you intend to operate in?


----------



## plastcom

hi, im still looking for a place ,from what i have seen there is a cafe everywhere i go ,but there aren't many coffee shops i would prefer to set everything up from scratch & make my coffee shop a comfortable place to have a drink im thinking seating for about 20 people is my budget realistic the building plastering decore will save money thanks kevin


----------



## Glenn

Hi Kevin

For a leased premises this is a very realistic budget

Would you like me to email you a sample business plan which will open up a number of questions and considerations, and help plan for expenses and start projections for turnover?


----------



## plastcom

that would be fantastic ,im not going to rush into doing anything its only early stages ..much appreciated thank you very much

thanks kevin


----------



## plastcom

hi glenn looking forward to your email my email address [email protected]

thanks again


----------



## plastcom

ok glenn your obviously full of wind no help from your email so far ,if anyone ealse can give advise i would be greatful .thanks kevin


----------



## vintagecigarman

Woaaaah!

Hang on plastcom, a guy who runs a business around coffee consultancy offers you help for free and you complain, having done diddly-squat for the forum, because he doesn't reply instantly? Particularly when you are the guy who says "im (sic) not going to rush into doing anything".

If you're going into a customer service business, then honing your communication skills should perhaps be your major priority?


----------



## Glenn

I'll send as soon as I am back online.

I have been travelling for the past couple of days (unexpectedly) and need to convert to .doc / .pdf as the software I have is in a file format that is not readable if you do not have the software (Business Plan Pro)

I think you'll find the template worth waiting for


----------



## Glenn

The document has been converted and emailed


----------



## agduncan

The HSBC website has a lot of good information on business plans and starting up, certainly with regards to finances; http://www.knowledge.hsbc.co.uk/.

Further if you have any specific questions re the financial side feel free to ask as I am an accountant so have some experience in these areas.

All the best, Andrew


----------



## BanishInstant

plastcom said:


> ok glenn your obviously full of wind no help from your email so far ,if anyone ealse can give advise i would be greatful .thanks kevin


It might be time to post an apology and show some gratitude. Forum members offer their advice on here for free, unless they engage in some employment of service. My job involves plenty of travelling and sometimes I can post and other times I don't have the time to give a fully qualified response.


----------



## sandykt

Mr Banish, well said. At the end of the day, everyone on the Forum is just trying to help that's all.


----------



## Edd

If I can be of assistance please give me a shout!

[email protected]

http://www.simplycoffeeshops.co.uk/


----------



## sandykt

I just tried to look at your website. I think there might be a problem with it. It was constantly flashing.


----------



## Edd

Just checked it here and it is fine.

Could it possibly be a software issue?

Drop me an email and I will see what I can do.


----------



## sandykt

Just tried it again and it still flashes - I will try to access website later at home.


----------



## Glenn

Working fine for me too


----------



## sandykt

Just accessed and all fine. Must just be the internet access at work.


----------



## penni653

Hi Glenn,

Would it be possible for you to send me the template business plan? Myself and my wife at the early stage of setting a coffee shop and feel something like this would be of a tremendous help.

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## Glenn

Hi Lee

Done


----------



## Jo.K

Hi Glenn,

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon but I've just read this forum post and am on the brink of writing my business plan but am getting lost with all of the examples I'm finding online. Would you be able to send me the template that you have. It would be really useful!

Thanks in advance!

Jo


----------



## Glenn

On its way by email

Please remember the figures and headings are for inspiration only


----------



## coffee berry

This is my first post to this forum. I, too, am looking into opening a coffee shop and am at the business plan stage. Would it be possible to have sight of your template Glenn?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn

On its way by email. As per previous caveats - use as info and inject your own figures, thoughts and culture

Hope its thought provoking


----------



## coffee berry

Many thanks Glenn, this is just what I've been looking for. I have most of the information from my research, but the layout is a great help, and tells a really clear story.Looks like there's some food for thought on the financials.

Jon


----------



## funinacup

Hi Glenn, would you mind emailing that template to me? The one I'm using currently doesn't seem very easy to read! [email protected]

Much appreciated!

Michael

Sent from my HTC Hero


----------



## Glenn

On its way


----------



## funinacup

Received, you're a legend Glenn, that looks great, thanks!


----------



## Condyk

Glenn said:


> Would you like me to email you a sample business plan which will open up a number of questions and considerations, and help plan for expenses and start projections for turnover?


Hi Glenn, thanks for helping folks like this.

Could you kindly send a copy to [email protected] too as we're currently at market research and planning phase for a shop in Birmingham. Any assistance invaluable.

Thanks for your assistance in the thread I started in the Lounge - appreciated!


----------



## Simebaby

Hi Glenn

Could I get a copy of the template business plan also? I'll drop a PM with my email address.

Many thanks

Si.


----------



## Glenn

Plan sent


----------



## Simebaby

Glenn said:


> Plan sent


Received - Thank you Glenn


----------



## SamA

Hi Glen, in the same situation starting up. If you have any info that would be very helpful as I am currently forecasting and trying to get a guide on costs, utilities etc.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Glenn

Hi Sam

Should be able to send you a copy on 7 March when I am back. Currently without access to some files whilst in NZ


----------



## SamA

Thanks Glen, that would be great.

Sam


----------



## jnhaddad

Hi Glen. thanks for the thread. can i have a copy of this Business Plan?

[email protected]


----------



## Glenn

On it's way


----------



## MikeHag

Please could you add me to the list, Glenn?


----------



## ahoythere48

Howdy Glenn, I appreciate you have been bombarded by millions with wanting your sample business plan! But i hope it's not too cheeky in asking if you send it to moi as well. Would really appreciate it as currently going down the road of market research on the possibilities of a coffee house. A business plan would of course be more than useful. Appreciate it, thanks. Patrick


----------



## Glenn

Drop me a PM with your email address Patrick. They are just samples for inspiration only. You'll still need to do the legwork to insert the figures and rewrite a load of things, but it will make you think


----------



## Glenn

Mike, did I send you one? If not, drop me a PM with your email address and I will send off to you


----------



## ahoythere48

Many thanks Glenn.

Appreciate it.

Best,

Patrick


----------



## scotspower

Hi i have been lurking on here for a few weeks now, im also presently looking at set up costs etc to open a coffee shop local to myself.

Seems a small nightmare to get clear undersatanding as to which "building" class a coffee shop that plans to do 50/50 sit in and take away falls under. As need this established to work out how many toilets etc would be needed, probably looking at 40 covers sit in but space is limited...

Any advice is much appreciated.

Best,

Stephen


----------



## MikeHag

If I remember rightly (although it's worth checking), if you're doing drinks and cold food then a class 1 aka class A license is enough. If hot food to eat in, class 3 aka class A3. But there are always exceptions. Subway get away with class A.


----------



## scotspower

Looked at a very recent costa coffee planning submission today. They make a case in their opinion because the take away and sit in food offering is the same and volumes will be similar then neither class 1 or class 3 is fully applicable so have applied for mixed class 1&3 usage. So for a 60 cover shop they belive that 1 unisex disabled toilet is sufficient. Unfortunately when speaking to the local planning dept here they were not so understanding. They belive I will require 1 male wc and 1 urinal and 2 female wc. This would severally eat into both budget and space.


----------



## AndyL

Did they not insist on a disabled/baby changing toilet? Also what provisions do you have to make for disabled access?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn

Sadly the class / business use definitions will vary by council

You'll need to get your local council to supply written definitions (although your local commercial estate agent may be more forthcoming with information)

If the premises have already got mixed use consent then you're onto a winner


----------



## scotspower

Hi apologies, should I even consider going forward on the basis of my local council's planning department requirements then I would have one of the w/c as a unisex disabled/accessible toilet with baby change facility.

Disabled access I have considered the property is at street level and needs no ramp to gain access, front door is large enough to easily accomoidate a wheel chair. The design I have come up with allows for a clear access area thru the unit as I plan to equally target the takeaway business so there is good circulation space provided through from the front to the back where the toilet would be.

However as I cannot afford to lose so much space due to the toilet requirement then this site would become a non starter as I'm looking at about 40 covers max and only have space to allow for a single toilet.

What I fail to get my head around is how individual councils can vary so much when they are all supposed to be working to the same building reg's. Possibly some more work needs to be done on my part to convince them as obviously the regs are open to a level of interpretation particularly in a case such as this where take away and sit in I consider to be equally weighted in the value and volume of the business.

The unit presently has no mixed use, it was previously class 1 for the Coop but following purchase by another company they have now sub divided the area into smaller units. So much that the rates assessor could not give me an accurate rate cost as it requires to be re-surveyed.

Glenn many thanks for sending a copy of the business plan it has made interesting reading this morning and ties in nicely with what i have been pulling together so far.

I continue with my research....


----------



## MikeHag

scotspower said:


> The unit presently has no mixed use, it was previously class 1 for the Coop but following purchase by another company they have now sub divided the area into smaller units. So much that the rates assessor could not give me an accurate rate cost as it requires to be re-surveyed.


On this front, you should be able to do a reasonable estimate yourself based upon the dimensions of the unit. Go to the SAA website and look up the business rates for other properties in the same street/postcode. The website shows you the rates for each zone within units, zone A being the first (I believe) 7 metres from the front, B being the rest of the retail area @ 50% of A, and C being fairly negligible values for small storage areas.

Where is the unit, BTW?


----------



## lookseehear

*Edited as post removed*


----------



## MikeHag

I'm ok with it. But happy to amend my sig if it breaks forum rules.

Many forums have a membership plan... paid up members can link in their sig. I'd gladly pay as it would help fund the forum. But whatever. Free forums are great.

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Kenco haha. Spam could at least try a little harder.


----------



## speedstead

kencovending said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is very good that you are considering for a coffee shop. I can't give you information regarding places but i do have information about coffee machines. Kenco vending Machine supplies coffee machine all over UK. Visit it you will get variety of coffee machine for your shop.


How boring. Just go to a vending machine then. Have a variety in you shop!!


----------



## bdt

Have read this thread with great interest.

Am just in the early stages of researching a possible new venture opening a coffee house... an idea I first had around 5 years ago but for various reasons, it's been put on the back burner until now.

Don't know if I've missed the boat Glenn but would be very grateful if you could share your business plan with me also? Will PM you with my email address. Am sure your plan, which caters specifically for this line of business, will be alot more useful to me than some of the "plan vanilla" examples of business plans I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## Mr8ean

Hi Glenn, would I be able to get one of those Business Plans too please? I have sent you a personal message with my email address.

Thank you (and this whole site) for all your help.


----------



## CoffeeChris

Glenn said:


> Drop me a PM with your email address Patrick. They are just samples for inspiration only. You'll still need to do the legwork to insert the figures and rewrite a load of things, but it will make you think


Hi Glen. I have just joined the site and like everyone else....would love a copy of the plan if possible. Would also be interested in the training courses you provide and the cost of these?


----------



## Glenn

Hi Chris

Can you please PM me your email address (may need 5 posts to be able to do that though) and I'll be happy to send through all the details

Thanks for joining the forum too


----------



## wastedhours

Hi Glenn, just saw the thread - could I get the template as well please? Would be great to get an idea for some of the things I need to think about.

Thanks


----------



## morph_8

Hi Glen.....I've just joined the forum today and a complete novice on forums, can i also jump in and ask if you would be so kind as to send me the template too........ I will PM you if i can work out how to do it!!!!!

Many thanks

Sarah


----------



## Glenn

I will keep an eye out for your message with email address and send a copy to you.


----------



## bec_selby

Hi Glen, would it be possible to get a copy of the business plan outline you mention? My email is [email protected]. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Eliza_J

Hi Glen, another request I'm afraid! In planning stages for a coffee shop and could do with a business plan template that has coffee in mind! I will PM you my email address, hope that is ok! Many Thanks!

Elizabeth


----------



## Old Bean

Hi Glenn

Don't suppose you can send a copy of the template to me as well? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Glenn

Please drop me a PM with your email address and I will send out to you


----------



## coffeebean

If you are opening a cafe or coffee shop, I still have a great special offer on for a complete cafe starter pack here......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Special-Offers.html


----------



## richardr

Glenn said:


> Please drop me a PM with your email address and I will send out to you


Hi Glen,

Apologies for continuing the bombardment, but could I also request a copy of your template. [email protected]

I, as I'm sure everyone else is, am hugely appreciative of your support.


----------



## coffee_omega

Hi all,

We have some great packages for new start-ups and offers for either buying equipment upfront or leasing it from ONLY £25 per month

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk

or email: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Glenn

You must be inundated with asks for your sample plan, but I would appreciate it if you would be able to send me a copy also, just to give me a clearer understanding of what I am aiming to achieve. Will private msg you.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Hi again Glenn

Many thanks for that. I've some homework do do!

Steve


----------



## badmaash

Hi, please send business plan to iam (at) coffeeshopjobs.co.uk - thx

For those of you who are planning on setting up outlets you will need staff, so for now you can post your coffee shop jobs opening for free - http://www.coffeeshopjobs.co.uk/

Thx


----------



## remdex

Hi Glenn,

Any chance of a copy to [email protected]?

Muchas gracias!!

Dex.


----------



## biesini

Hi Glenn

I've just come across this forum and the information here looks great. Sadly I'm going to hound you once more and ask if you could possibly send over the business plan module that you have. I do have Business plan pro programme so if it's easier for you to send it across via that format then please do. I'm sorry to ask again and thank you in advance. My email is [email protected]

Best Regards

Bruno

Also, a question for the forum. Does anyone know or have had experience with some good coffee machine lease specialists?


----------



## DevonDHE

Hi Glenn, would you mind send a copy of your bp to [email protected]

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## Roastino

We can install affordable and efficient Roaster, give you full training to use it and sell you also quality green beans to Roast. You will not be a coffee shop but a coffee bar selling coffee by menu, educating your customers to order their coffee by provenance, strength etc...Call Roastino now hone:01442 255 606


----------



## joma

Hi Glen

Would really appreciate if you could send me the sample business plan for perusal as I am looking into starting out on a venture of being the owner own my own little coffee shop.

Thanking you for the time and effort.

Regards

Joma ([email protected])


----------



## Mudlark

Hi Glenn

I am also going to open a coffee house. I have the premises but absolutely no experience (other than as a customer) so I'm looking forward to an interesting journey! I, too, would appreciate a look at your business plan as I'm sure there are loads of things I haven't thought about yet. I think I have already sent you a PM, but I'm new to forums too, so maybe not...

Many thanks, Kate


----------



## Glenn

Hi Kate

Message received. Keep an eye on your inbox later this evening

Kind regards

Glenn


----------



## Kal_Elsayed

Morning Glenn -

Apologies for jumping on the bandwagon too, I'm also looking at starting up a coffee shop so a sample business plan would be great as a reference.

My email is [email protected]

Kind Regards

Kal


----------



## DevonDHE

DevonDHE said:


> Hi Glenn, would you mind send a copy of your bp to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Neil


Thanks a bunch Glenn


----------



## shrink

i see the guy that opened this thread seemed to disappear?? after being quite snippy!!

Its encouraging that so many people are thinking of going this route. I wonder what saturation point is in the UK for numbers of coffee shops!!


----------



## walkben

Hi Glenn. Firstly apologies for coming late to the party!

My wife and I are starting work on a business plan for a coffee shop - no experience but opportunity to obtain lease on superb premises.

Would it be possible for you to send a copy of your business plan template to me?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Macros303

Hello glen it appears your cafe business plan template is very useful. If you could email it to me also it would be greatly appreciated! My email is [email protected]

many thanks in advance

gareth


----------



## jandj

Hi Glenn, My husband & I are interested in opening a coffee shop & I too would love a copy of you business plan for a coffee shop.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Annakate

Hi Glenn

at the risk of sounding really cheeky-and apologies Plastcom for jumping in...any chance I could have a peek at the sample business plan too?!

thank you


----------



## Glenn

Drop me a PM with your email and I will send you a copy


----------



## Annakate

Thank you so much!

your website is a lifesaver- truly


----------



## Garry

Hey Glenn don suppose I could also get a copy for some light reading?


----------



## cam coffee shop

Hi All, I have a passion for coffee and looking for a business partner myself to open up a quality independent coffee shop in Yorkshire or Cheshire, (open for other locations if you have something great going). Looking for people who are SERIOUS about the idea, it would be nice if you work/worked in a good independent store before like (Prufrock or Kaffeine...don`t want to mention stores up here). If you want to invest on a 50-50 basis I only need seriousness and fairness from you. If you don`t have money to invest but want to be involved I would be also interested working with you if you have at least 2 years strong experience. Thanks all for reading! Please write to [email protected] Regards, Antonio


----------



## garydyke1

Wrong location Antonio


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Wrong location Antonio


Depends where , in a sleep Yorkshire town I don't think they get or want the prufrock touch. In Leeds there are already two very good coffee shops , well established , different styles , to go up against . So with Gary , not sure your in the right areas


----------



## garydyke1

Rather selfishly I think Birmingham is ripe for the picking


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Rather selfishly I think Birmingham is ripe for the picking


Nottingham was too until Wired opened this week ( see review in cafe section )


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Rather selfishly I think Birmingham is ripe for the picking


But you will own it dude


----------



## Charliej

I would also imagine that the footballerplayershire bit of cheshire (Wilmslow etc) would be a good place to open up too as apart from 2 maybe 3 options the whole are in and around Manchester isn't great for coffee.


----------



## cam coffee shop

Hi Guys, thanks for the comments, there is more than 2 very good stores in Leeds I think, I know the stores you are talking about, best starts with a L near the train station, (they didn't pay me to advertise them on here. Like you said the competition is too strong in Leeds. I think I did a good research on locations, now searching for the right street/rent. Did you think before the stores opened in Leeds people where ready for them? (I don't think many people did because it took them a long time to open the stores). Anyway, going back to the original question is anybody interested getting involved? (I could be convinced to open in a different location if I see the potential as well)


----------



## garydyke1

If the location is Birmingham then maybe something could happen


----------



## cam coffee shop

Hi garydyke1, I am happy to talk about your situation but I think it's better if we do that through email. Send me a line to: [email protected] and we can talk more.?


----------

